# Behavior of a Rose Queen Cichlid



## jermgsxr1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

I recently moved my Oscar "Snoogins" into a 105G tank and got him a tank mate as well. Snoogins is about 10 inches length and pretty thick. The Rose Queen is approx. 1/3rd the size of Snoogins. The RQ seems to just hover in a corner or hide in cover right now. Or is that what they do? They have been together only 2 days so...is this normal behavior?

Snoogins seems to be really cool with the RQ so...I would'nt think the RQ should be intimidated too much.

Thanks to anyone and everyone with a little insight to my inquiry!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty sure rose queen's are a hybrid red devil/midas cichlid, which would make them central american.

You'll likely find them to be a lot more violent in the future.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

a Rose Queen is a type of Kamfa, which is a type of flowerhorn, it will get more aggressive, and possibly eventually kill the oscar, i would wait and see what he turns out like, i have flowerhorns and Oscars together no problem, buti know the possiblity is there for it to not work, so keep a close eye, but the RQ will eventually be dominant over the oscar, guarunteed.


----------



## jermgsxr1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all that info! I had no idea, and yes I will watch that for sure because my Oscar Snoogins has been with me for a long time and I would freak if anything happened to him. I do know that the oscars are known for acting the bully type but not being able to take any.

I was not told of the possibility of the RQ pushing around the Oscar so...thank y'all so much for the advice!


----------



## jermgsxr1000 (Jun 23, 2008)

*gage* Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

